# My new Joe Bed is here



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Just a few lines to show off my new Joe Bed my babies are checking it out here you go
Can't wait till hubby gets home to see it. Thanks Joe loved the bed the kidz are going to enjoying it I can already tell.
[attachment=483:attachment][attachment=484:attachment]


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Sep 22 2005, 03:49 PM
> *Just a few lines to show off my new Joe Bed my babies are checking it out here you go
> Can't wait till hubby gets home to see it. Thanks Joe loved the bed the kidz are going to enjoying it I can already tell.
> [attachment=483:attachment][attachment=484:attachment]
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102217*


[/QUOTE]


looks like a perfect buy to me.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty is hoping his new Joe bed will be in the mail when we get home tonight


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

Aw, they look so nice and comfy! Great bed, Joe!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Beautiful beds







The furbabies seem to be enjoying them.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Teaco I sense you may be needing more than one to avoid over crowding on that bed















They do look very impressed and I am sure all the babies are not going to fit on there in one sleep


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

cool





















i hope they enjoy it


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

What a cute family of children you have there. You may have to get Joe to alter his pattern and make a "Murphy Bed" style so you can get one for everyone and still be able to walk around the room when it isn't nap/bed time.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Sep 22 2005, 04:17 PM
> *Teaco I sense you may be needing more than one to avoid over crowding on that  bed
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
NO don't think they will either but most all them sleeps right with us every night at least 6 to 8 of the malts snuggy right up with us every night.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

They look very comfy in their new bed







They can all take turns taking a nap on it


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Joe, you should make dog bunk beds. Dogs like jumping up on things to sleep in high places AND like sleeping in cave-like places. It could be good for multiple dog homes, but any only child would love it as well.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Sep 23 2005, 07:20 AM
> *Joe, you should make dog bunk beds.  Dogs like jumping up on things to sleep in high places AND like sleeping in cave-like places.  It could be good for multiple dog homes, but any only child would love it as well.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102436*


[/QUOTE]


Great idea for multiple dog AND cat homes too!!!!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ohhhh, how cute


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Sep 23 2005, 08:20 AM
> *Joe, you should make dog bunk beds.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102436*


[/QUOTE]


hmmmmmmmm, never thought of that one, i need more hands


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

way cute! i love how whenever you get a new bed they all swarm it


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww! Cute


----------

